# blueberry, cranberry, blackberry



## tracybarnett

hola colegas,

Cuando busco los dos en el diccionario, la palabra es igual - "arándano" - aunque la fruta definitivamente no es igual. 

Que sería la mejor manera para distinguir las dos?

Gracias!

Tracy


----------



## suzzzenn

Hola, 

Pienso que cranberry es "cranberry" en espanol.  
Jugo de cranberry etc...
Susan


----------



## ElGato

Blueberries son moras y creo que también.
Cranberry es arándano agrio

Si no me equivoco "berries" en español son "bayas"

Por si las moscas espera a ver que dicen los demás.

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos, 

EG


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Tracey,

He encontrando lo mismo, y he preguntado aquí en los foros.  Si me acuerdo bien,
blueberry es arándano, y cranberry es arándano agrio. Me importa, porque tengo muchos arándanos silvestres aquí, y son dulces y azules, mientras que los 'cranberries' de mis vecinos son bien agrios y muy rojos.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


Las dos plantas son de la familia _Vaccinium_


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola, Tracy!
En castellano, ambas se llaman "arándanos" (definitivamente, no "cranberry", tenemos una palabra en nuestro idioma, Suzzenn).
Mira aquí:
http://www.botany.com/vaccinium.html
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola a todos.

Sólo quería hacer una pequeña aclaración. He aprendido que blueberry=arándano y cranberry=arándano agrio, pero conviene no confundirse con:

blackberry=mora

Saludos.


----------



## suzzzenn

Gracias a todos por la corrección. Estaba pensando de jugo de "cranberry". Cuando estaba en México, una amiga usualmente tenía jugo de "cranberry" en su casa. Yo pensé cranberry fue una palabra prestada como papaya o taco en ingles. Probablemente ella estaba leyendo la botella de Ocean Spray. 

¡jugo de arándano arigo! suena muy elegante.  
Susan


----------



## Pilar

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por la corrección. Estaba pensando de jugo de "cranberry". Cuando estaba en México, una amiga usualmente tenía jugo de "cranberry" en su casa. Yo pensé cranberry fue una palabra prestada como papaya o taco en ingles. Probablemente ella estaba leyendo la botella de Ocean Spray.
> 
> ¡jugo de arándano arigo! suena muy elegante.
> Susan




¡Que curioso!...probablemente eso fué lo que sucedió. 

Have a nice day   

Pilar


----------



## fenixpollo

Mientras están de acuerdo acerca de _*arándano = cranberry*_, nadie ha ofrecido *mora azul = blueberry.*

No voy a comentar que tan común es el uso de "mora azul" porque siempre termino ofendiéndole a alguien.   Lo dejo dicho así: lo he visto y escuchado mucho.


----------



## Phryne

Hola gente! 

Fenix: No ofendes a nadie, tranquil@... .. aunque yo jamás he oído el término "mora azul".

El tema de los blueberries, cranberries, blackberries, mulberries, boisenberries y demás berries es un lío terrible. Me gustó la diferencia arádano agrio/arándano cosa que jamás había oído, sin embargo define bien ambas. 

Un poco fuera de la discusión sobre los arándanos, quiero aclarar que a mí humilde entender, "blackberries" no son "moras", ya que las primeras crecen en arbustos y las últimas en un árbol llamado "morera". Con esto en mente entiendo que "blackberry" se traduce como "zarzamora". La "mora" que crece en un árbol y yo la entiendo como "mulberry".

Saludos


----------



## Pilar

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola gente!
> 
> Fenix: No ofendes a nadie, tranquil@... .. aunque yo jamás he oído el término "mora azul".
> 
> El tema de los blueberries, cranberries, blackberries, mulberries, boisenberries y demás berries es un lío terrible.
> 
> Saludos



Es verdad Phryne, no ofende a nadie Fénixpollo; y sobre mora azul, voy a culpar a los publicistas...espero no ofenderlos, porque la difusión de mora azul es de ellos. Pero no puedo dejar de reconocer que cada quien es responsable de lo que expresa.

De nuevo : que tengan buen dia todos. 

Pilar


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Phryne said:
			
		

> Un poco fuera de la discusión sobre los arándanos, quiero aclarar que a mí humilde entender, "blackberries" no son "moras", ya que las primeras crecen en arbustos y las últimas en un árbol llamado "morera". Con esto en mente entiendo que "blackberry" se traduce como "zarzamora". La "mora" que crece en un árbol y yo la entiendo como "mulberry".
> 
> Saludos



Phryne, menos mal que estás tu aquí para enmendar mis meteduras de pata... 

En efecto, las "blackberries" son zarzamoras y las "mulberries" son moras.

Me he confundido porque, en primer lugar, en España es muy común abreviar y llamar "moras" a las zarzamoras y, en segundo lugar, no he visto nunca recolectar y comer los frutos del árbol llamado morera. Probablemente es una cuestión de falta de cultura de bayas por mi parte.

Lo siento, lo siento, lo sieeeento. Para ver las moras, pinchad aquí:

http://www.oni.escuelas.edu.ar/olimpi98/Sericultura/fotograf.htm

Para ver las zarzamoras, aquí:

http://www.sierradebaza.org/principal_04-07/notic1_04-07.htm

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Phryne

Queridísima Lady! 

Pero cómo vas a pedirme disculpas?! Ni que yo fuera una gran entendida al respecto! El tema mora/berry es un desastre de traducciones que nadie entiende  ... al margen, a vos te perdonamos todo! 

saludos


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Según la RAE, es correcto llamarles mora a los frutos de la morera, del moral, y de la zarzamora. 

mora2. 
 (Del lat. vulg. mora, y este del lat. morum). 
 1. f. Fruto del moral, de unos dos centímetros de largo, con forma ovalada, formado por la agregación de glóbulos pequeños, carnosos, blandos, agridulces y, una vez maduro, de color morado. 
 2. f. Fruto de la morera, muy parecido al anterior, pero de la mitad de su tamaño y, ya maduro, de color blanco amarillento y enteramente dulce. 
 3. f. Fruto de la zarzamora. 
 4. f. Fresa silvestre. 
 5. f. Hond. frambuesa. 

Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## Phryne

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Según la RAE, es correcto llamarles mora a los frutos de la morera, del moral, y de la zarzamora.
> mora2.
> (Del lat. vulg. mora, y este del lat. morum).
> 1. f. Fruto del moral, de unos dos centímetros de largo, con forma ovalada, formado por la agregación de glóbulos pequeños, carnosos, blandos, agridulces y, una vez maduro, de color morado.
> 2. f. Fruto de la morera, muy parecido al anterior, pero de la mitad de su tamaño y, ya maduro, de color blanco amarillento y enteramente dulce.
> 3. f. Fruto de la zarzamora.
> *  4. f. Fresa silvestre. *
> 5. f. Hond. frambuesa.
> Un saludito.
> EVA.



Hola EVA! Pero la RAE también acepta llamar "mora" a la fresa/frutilla... Que acepte tales cosas no significa que sean lo mismo.

saludos 

EDIT: Una buena explicación es lo expuesto por Lady "Le he confundido porque, en primer lugar, en España es muy común abreviar y llamar "moras" a las zarzamoras".


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola EVA! Pero la RAE también acepta llamar "mora" a la fresa/frutilla... Que acepte tales cosas no significa que sean lo mismo.
> 
> saludos [/QUOTE)
> 
> No que sean lo mismo, Phryne, sino que se les llame igual...
> Yo he comido moras de árboles y de arbustos; jamás las oí llamar zarzamoras.
> De acuerdo también con que blueberries y cranberries son diferentes; sin embargo, no tenemos más que arándanos y arándanos agrios. Tal vez sea porque las comemos menos...
> Un saludito.
> EVA.


----------



## Phryne

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Phryne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola EVA! Pero la RAE también acepta llamar "mora" a la fresa/frutilla... Que acepte tales cosas no significa que sean lo mismo.
> 
> saludos [/QUOTE)
> 
> No que sean lo mismo, Phryne, sino que se les llame igual...
> Yo he comido moras de árboles y de arbustos; jamás las oí llamar zarzamoras.
> De acuerdo también con que blueberries y cranberries son diferentes; sin embargo, no tenemos más que arándanos y arándanos agrios. Tal vez sea porque las comemos menos...
> Un saludito.
> EVA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo creo que es exactamente eso, que las comemos poco y no necesitamos diferenciarlas, por eso tanto lío.
> 
> saluditos
Click to expand...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Va a ser eso, Phryne.
(Por cierto, me encanta tu firma...)
Acabo de encontrar otra traducción posible para blueberry: vaccinio.
Me doy por vencida...
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## vergueishon

Aqui les va la definicion de zarza, desde el RAE:

zarza
Arbusto sarmentoso, de tallos largos y flexibles y provistos de espinas curvadas, hojas aserradas, con 5 lóbulos, de color verde oscuro, flores blancas o rosadas y fruto (mora o zarzamora) negro, brillante y de sabor dulce; puede alcanzar hasta 2 m de altura: bordeando estos senderos crece un tupido dosel de álamos, alisos, fresnos, sauces, espinos y zarzas, que aíslan y protegen en su interior una gran variedad de aves. 

Como ven, "mora" es intercambiable con el termino "zarzamora". Por tal razon, puede que, de acuerdo a lo que habia dicho LadyBlakeney, aquel resulta ser una abreviacion de este. Al mismo tiempo, diccionarios.com ofrece dos traducciones para el termino "mora," dependiendo en el fruto particular. Hay dos posibilidades: primero, el que proviene del "moral" ('mulberry'); y segundo, en referencia al fruto de la "zarza" o "zarzamora", ambos terminos siendo sinonimos del otro.


----------



## tuvir

Mis queridos amigos foreros os ha quedado un BERRY y para que no quede nada en el tintero es RASPBERRY=FRAMBUESA yo tengo el mismo lío que 
vosotros con los berries, pero entre todos vamos desenmascarando estos frutos. Cheers to everybody and of course STRAWBERRY


----------



## Perrito

Hello....
    In my Spanish class we learned: arándano as: cranberry that you might eat around Thanksgiving time.  I'm reading People Magazine en español and there is an ad in it showing arándano as a blueberry.  Which is it?  Or can it be both, and how can we know which one the speaker means, possibly just by context clues?  Humm...Thanks


----------



## Soy Yo

Mi diccionario da:

blueberry: arándano
cranberry: arándano

No sé qué decirte.  Creo que el cranberry es autóctono de la América del Norte...quizá por no tener una palabra para esta fruta adoptaron una que ya tenían.  Bueno, como dije... no sé qué decirte.


----------



## ezurus

in my dictionary (LAROUSSE GRAN DICCIONARIO) it says
blueberry: arándano
cranberry: arándano (agrio)
So if clarification is necessary add _agrio_ (sour) after for cranberry. I would infer that you could also add _dulce_ (sweet) for clarification for blueberry also.


----------



## aurilla

Cranberry is arándano, while blueberry is arándano azul.

www.gellivarecider.se/es/bar_blabar.asp


----------



## daviesri

My dictionary (New World Dictionary) will just add more confusion.

cranberry: arándano (agrio)
Blueberry : mora azúl

My "Larousse" Dictionary calls them both "arándano"


----------



## ezurus

I think it is obvious that there are a few answers, allow me to throw them all together. I highlighted the ones I like the most:

blueberry: _*mora azúl*_ OR _arándano (azúl_ or maybe _dulce)_
cranberry: _*arándano* (agrio _or_ rojo)_


----------



## Juanabe

In my Spanish/English translator programs, arándano translates to blueberry, cranberry, bilberry, and whortleberry!

¡Esa son un montón de bayas!

John
(Juan wannabe)


----------



## scotu

This has been a berry fine discussion!


----------



## Perrito

Muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarizitaMex

Mi experiencia es que "Bluberry" se conoce en la mayoría de los paises latinos como "moras azules" y se utiliza mucho en "muffins" aunque también habrá mezclas con jugo de éste.  Su sabor es dulce y suave y las frutas son de color azul intenso.
Por otro lado  "Cranberry" se conoce como "arándano" y es el que normalmente se utiliza en aderezo para pavo en Thanksgiving.  Su sabor es más fuerte y ácido y las frutas son de color rojo.

LUV


----------



## EDELMIRO

Excelente La Respuesta. Aqui En La Argentina Los Arandanos Son Casi Negros Y Deben Tener Una Gran Aceptacion En El Exterior, Porque El Crecimiento De Las Exportaciones Nos Ha Elevado Sideralmente El Precio Para El Consumo En El Mercado Interno, A Tal Nivel Que Se Esta Haciendocasi Imposible Su Adquisicion En Funcion De Los Recursos Economicos De Las Clases De Ingresos Medios Para Superiores.
Edelmiro


----------



## buenos_aires_santa_monica

blueberry, cranberry, blackberry... ¿alguien sabe cómo se dicen en español?


----------



## zumac

buenos_aires_santa_monica said:


> blueberry, cranberry, blackberry... ¿alguien sabe cómo se dicen en español?


 
BLUEBERRY (Vaccinium Cyanococcus): grows on a shrub or bush. In Spanish, it's called "mora" or sometmes "mora azul". Definitely not an "arándano" which grows in wetlands or bogs, floating on water. For some unknown reason, perhaps because they belong to the same genus, many Spanish dictiionaries have translated blueberries as "arándanos." If you see these friuts in their nartural state, they look and taste totally different.

CRANBERRY (Vaccinium Oxycoccus): "arándano" (see above)

BLACKBERRY (Rubus Eubatos): "zarzamora"

Saludos.


----------



## borgonyon

Aquí tampoco son muy baratas…

Dos personas han escrito "arándanos *arigos*", espero que sea un error de imprenta…

Por otra parte, estoy de acuerdo con todos. Les podemos llamar moras a todos. Es una buena idea llamar a los cranberries arándanos agrios.

Pero, en mi tierra, el mulberry es la mora [¡tengo cuatro árboles en mi patio!]. De niño nunca ví la zarzamora [ahora tengo un arbusto de zarzamoras que es una delicia cada agosto], la frambuesa, los arándanos, ni bailé el jarabe tapatío…


----------



## MarizitaMex

Definitivamente creo que se referían a "agrios".


----------



## gabrielle888

Entiendo por lo que todos han dicho que tecnicamente la zarzamora es "blackberry" y la mora es "mulberry".  Mi confusión resulta del hecho de que ninguna de las frutas que conozco en Los EeUu como "mulberry" y "blackberry" se parece a la fruta que se llama mora en Costa Rica.  La de Costa Rica se parece _un poco_ a la "blackberry" pero es entre roja y morada, y es agridulce.  Se usa para hacer frescos, pero hay que agregar azucar por lo agrio.  Las "blackberries" en cambio, son negras y muy dulces.  (?)


----------



## Nymphette

Creo que todo se reduce a una cuestión botánica. Tanto *blueberries *como *cranberries *pertenecen al género _Vaccinium_, del cual hay montones de especies diferentes (cuya distribución varía geográficamente) con colores y formas diversas. En cuanto a *mulberries *y *blackberries*, las primeras son del género _Morus _y las segundas del género _Rubus,_ de ahí que unas crezcan en árboles y otras en arbustos, respectivamente. Resumiendo, según lo que he entendido y el español que utilizo:

-*Cranberry* (_Vaccinium oxycoccus_, entre otras): arándanos rojos, los de la salsa típica de Thanksgiving.
-*Blueberry* (_Vaccinium corymbosum_): arándanos azules, los de los muffins.
-*Mulberry *(_Morus nigra_, entre otras): moras, crecen en árboles.
-*Blackberry *(_Rubus fruticosus_, entre otras): zarzamoras, crecen en arbustos.

Un dato más: las *boysenberries* son una cruza entre *blackberries*, *raspberries *(frambuesas, creo que en este caso no hay dudas) y *loganberries *(a su vez, un híbrido de *blackberries *y *raspberries*).

Hay que tener en cuenta que de todas estas especies, subespecies y variedades se han desarrollado infinidad de cultivares para la producción comercial, por lo que la nomenclatura puede variar mucho de un sitio a otro, y quien al principio del thread dijo que toda esta cuestión era un lío estaba en lo cierto  
Espero que mi conclusión haya resultado útil, y no haber cometido demasiados errores. En cualquier caso, las correcciones son bienvenidas. ¡Saludos!


----------



## monkeycita74

Cranberry - Arándano
Blueberry - Mora Azul


----------



## AKL2009

Grosella= cranberry (Spain)
Arándano= blueberry

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Rosa_mcg

*Esta es mi propuesta de traducción despues informarme bastante, creo que es correcta.*

*Imagenes de Google: Arandano*
http://images.google.co.uk/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=es&q=arandano

*Imagenes de Google: Blueberry*
http://images.google.co.uk/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=es&q=blueberry

Blueberry: arándano
Cranberry: arándano rojo / agrio

*Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras*


----------



## KirstenBCN

Discussing berry and fish names is one of my favourite means of getting very confused!

I would translate grosella as redcurrant (or whitecurrant or blackcurrant, depending on its colour). The colour is sometimes added to the Spanish eg grosella roja, grosella negra, but not always. But I have also seen it used for cranberry and gooseberry, perhaps, as has been suggested above, because of a lack of any native alternative. 

To clarify things it can be helpful to try and find out the latin name and use that to find the common name.

Eg spanish > latin > english  
grosella > ribes rubrum > redcurrant


----------



## skarphéðinn

KirstenBCN said:


> To clarify things it can be helpful to try and find out the latin name and use that to find the common name.
> 
> Eg spanish > latin > english
> grosella > ribes rubrum > redcurrant



I definitely agree with KirstenBCN, the cranberry is Vaccinium oxycoccus, which can be *arándano agrio*, *rojo*, or even *americano* (because of its origin as noted by one of the foreros). It is definitely not *grosella*, which is a type of Ribes (rubrum, pallidum etc. i.e. the differences that KirstenBCN suggests between colours).

For advice on botany (names of flowers, plants etc.) the infojardin forum (http://www.infojardin.com/) is often very, very useful.

best
skph


----------



## franita

an aclaration:
parra roja --> redcurrant
Grosella --> gooseberry
Arandano --> blueberry
Cranberry --> name varies as there is no word for it in spanish
parra negra --> blackcurrant


this I know because my grandparents who are british have a farm in Punta Arenas, in Chile where they grow these berries.
hope it helps!


----------



## maurajbo

Interesting note: I used to work in a pie shop that sold blueberry pie. There were many Mexicans who did not speak English. I asked them how to say "blueberry" in Spanish and ALL of them told me the translation was "blueberry". I told them my dictionary said arándano and none of them had ever heard of an arándano. 

Arándano must be the correct word in "proper" Spanish, but apparently the correct word in Spanglish Slang is "blueberry"!


----------



## feijoa

Blackcurrant - grosella negra
redcurrant - grosella roja
blackberry - mora
cranberry - arÁndano rojo o agrio
blueberry - arÁndano


----------



## Hyperion

What about lingonberry then? I've heard Spanish people also call it arándano. And it's also agrio.


----------



## Hyperion

Edit: wikipedia gives the name arandano rojo to lingonberry (Vaccinium vitis-idaea), so I guess cranberry must be something else.


----------



## Gabriel11

The final authority in Spanish is the Real Academia Española. Their dictionary is online . The definition for arándano is

*1. *m. Planta de la familia de las Ericáceas, de dos a cinco decímetros de altura, con ramas angulosas, hojas alternas, aovadas y aserradas, flores solitarias, axilares, de color blanco verdoso o rosado, y por frutos bayas negruzcas o azuladas, dulces y comestibles

This is clearly blueberry, not cranberry.

So blueberry = arándano

I love cranberry, but it is not arándano.


----------



## amydafig

This is what I found:

blackberry=mora, zarzamora
blueberry =mortiño
cranberry=arándano

I have seen *currant* translated as *"pasa"* but, that is usually reserved for *raisins* which are techinally _uva(s) pasa(s)_ as I know it.


----------



## hazuki

and are the "magdalenas con arándanos"= "blueberry muffins"?

I think we could make the distinction simply by the colour.

I've seen in cereal bars with arandanos rojos "cranberries",
and I've seen also yoghourt with red and black arandanos in Spain.


----------



## Sarcyn

Hi,
I agree with Gabriel11 that "arándanos" without qualifyer must be Vaccinium myrtillus, bilberry (blueberry in English is the large tasteless American variant, not Vaccinium myrtillus). If you add a qualifyer (agrio, rojo etc) you end up with other species of Vaccinium berries (cranberry, lingonberry etc). The discussion above, however, illustrates that the terminology for fruits, plants and food varies very strongly between the two sides of the Atlantic. Chile is especially notorious for using different words than the rest of the Spanish-speaking world. The word "mora" in particularly does not belong here, the mulberries "mora" are more related to raspberries and their relatives, not to bilberries or their relatives.


----------



## la_machy

*Blueberry=Cranberry= Arándano.*

Tanto rojos como azules, los dos son arándanos. Los diferencía el color, el sabor y las propiedades nutrientes (ya que el morado/azul por su pigmento tiene un potente antioxidante, mientras que al rojo le atribuyen propiedades beneficiosas para el sistema renal).
En español se les puede llamar arándanos azules o arándanos rojos o simplemente arándanos a cualquiera de los dos.


Saludos


----------



## troyopost

I second the last finding.

Vaccinum Myrtillus o Vaccinum Corymbosum (depending on its origin)

In English: Blueberry 
In Spanish: Mortiño


----------



## danielgalan

Arándano es una palabra mas general para "cranberry", "blueberry" y muchas otras bayas con características similares. "Cranberry" no es "cranberry" es español por el simple hecho de que tiene el sufijo "berry".

Lo mismo con mora. "blackberry" es "zarzamora" en español. "Mora" no es el nombre exclusivamente para lo que se conoce en inglés como "blackberry". Para mí, "mora" y "baya" son sinónimos aunque pueda haber una pequeña distinción.  La pequeña diferencia puede ser que las moras son bayas normalmente de color obscuro; derivandose de ahí el nombre del color morado (color de mora), el cual es de un tono mas obscuro.

La zarzamora se conoce por ese nombre porque la planta en donde crece es una zarza, o sea, una planta tipo enredadera que tiene espinas. Así que posiblemente todas aquellas que crecen en este tipo de planta podrían, técnicamente, llamarse zarzamora pero la zarzamora es la única que se quedó y se reconoce con en ese nombre.


----------



## rojo99

En argentina blueberry y cranberry los 2 significan arándanos. solo que blueberry es para el azul y cranberry para el rojo. Blackberry es la zarzamora, pero aqui en argentina le decimos mora, es raro escuchar la palabra zarzamora.


----------



## errefg

rojo99 said:


> Blackberry es la zarzamora, pero aqui en argentina le decimos mora, es raro escuchar la palabra zarzamora.



La _zarzamora_ es la planta y la_ mora_, el fruto o baya. Parte de la dificultad de saber qué término usar exacatamente está en el hecho de que las especies y variedades de plantas y animales varían dependiendo de la zona geográfica. 

En este enlace, de un supermercado de España, hay una lista de frutas con imágenes:
http://frutas.consumer.es/documentos/index.php

Espero que sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Mitza21

ElGato said:


> Blueberries son moras y creo que también.
> Cranberry es arándano agrio
> 
> Si no me equivoco "berries" en español son "bayas"
> 
> Por si las moscas espera a ver que dicen los demás.
> 
> Espero que te ayude.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> EG




De acuerdo con el gato, el nombre general para esas frutas hasta donde yo entiendo es "bayas"


----------



## Miner

tracybarnett said:


> hola colegas,
> 
> Cuando busco los dos en el diccionario, la palabra es igual - "arándano" - aunque la fruta definitivamente no es igual.
> 
> Que sería la mejor manera para distinguir las dos?
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> Tracy



Buenas tardes, he encontrado la diferencia entre "blueberry" y "cranberry". "Blueberry" se usa cuando nos referimos al arándano azul, mientras que "cranberry" se usa para referirnos al arándano rojo. Por otra parte "blackberry" se refiere a mora, no a ningún tipo de arándano.

Un saludo


----------



## nelliot53

Bienvenidpo al foro,* Miner*.  Totalmente de acuerdo con tu post.  Coteje este enlace de WR quien desee conocer más sobre "berries" / bayas:  http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=berry


----------

